# Any Captain sightings yet??



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Dave recently estimated the release date for the Great Star-Spangled one to be 'October-ish'.
Well this is October.... ishn't it??


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah i did see him but i got back on those pills the doctor gave me and he went away .
hb :freak:


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Previews magazine has Capt. America listed as a January release now, I think.....


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Bump^


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

DinoMike said:


> Previews magazine has Capt. America listed as a January release now, I think.....


Is this really true? Does this mean I have a few more months to get my Aurora reconditioned version finished? I've got the base about 3/4 done already. I need to figure out how to recast the damaged foot parts and missing wings.

DaveM...can you give us an update?

MMM


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

MMM... don't think you could use the PL version for that anyway, if you're hoping to do a straight pull off the PL kit parts.... that kit's been "scaled up" like the Spidey & Hulk kits.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

DinoMike said:


> MMM... don't think you could use the PL version for that anyway, if you're hoping to do a straight pull off the PL kit parts.... that kit's been "scaled up" like the Spidey & Hulk kits.


I am aware of that...that was why I stated that I have to figure out how to recast the original parts somehow. I have two of these Aurora kits with parts missing from both. I would like to have two complete kits by the time I'm finished with the project. Then I can display "lil Cap" with PL version "Big Cap" side by side! And maybe sell the second kit to pay for both!

MMM


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

it's never coming out......


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

3M - you have two Caps, right? Doesn't one have the boots? Cult has a thread up on his new BB about doing some casting of Aurora parts for people who need a part - as lonmg as he can get the part to copy in the first place. You should check in with him.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Dreamer,

Thanks...I'll check with Steve. That might be a BIG help to me!

MMM


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

^Bump^


----------



## Gray-headed Art (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, we had an absolutely beautifully done painted builtup of Captain America at the RCHTA show in Rosemont IL last weekend--test shots of the kit, professionally done up--very striking model, and I'm not a figure enthusiast!

Art


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

So "October-ish" is out of the question for seeing the Captain America kit on the store shelves?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey Gray Headed Art....

Are you from RC2PL?

Can you find out the lastest release info on this kit for us?

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

^Bump


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

^Bump


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Is it really all that hard to start a new thread rather than clutter up the place with this bump garbage?


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Is it really all that hard to start a new thread rather than clutter up the place with this bump garbage?


??

Why would he clutter up the place with more threads when it's much more logical to bump this single thread?

Maybe I'm bad at math but it seems to me that starting a new thread every week to ask the same question creates more clutter than bumping ONE thread.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, I stopped in at two hobby shops today and NO CAPTAIN SEEN YET!

Wish we had a more definative date!

MMM


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Jimmy B said:


> Dave recently estimated the release date for the Great Star-Spangled one to be 'October-ish'.
> Well this is October.... ishn't it??


 :roll:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i can't remember how far back that prediction was made . but it's not unusual for arrivals to be a month or two behind . 
i'll be worried if it's not out by Jan. 
hb


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Maybe they're reworking the head to be less Judd Hirsch-like?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Brent Gair said:


> ??
> 
> Why would he clutter up the place with more threads when it's much more logical to bump this single thread?
> 
> Maybe I'm bad at math but it seems to me that starting a new thread every week to ask the same question creates more clutter than bumping ONE thread.


Don't sweat it Brent.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Oh by the way:
^Bump


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

how 'bout a little bump ^
hb


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

^Bump :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

You know, you can snigger like kids, or if you actually want to know, you can sign up to Myrc2.com and get the release date. 

Or both.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Big-Badda-Bump!

James


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Well, okay, I guess I know what your choice is!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

And if we are not retailers?[snicker]

And so what.....I still want the SS Captain....[snicker,snort,cough..ahem]

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

release dates mean squat . when people start seeing them on the store self is when i believe they're out . 
hb


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

so nobody knows if CA is coming out?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Well, okay, I guess I know what your choice is!


Well since you put it that way....

Bump-da-de-da-

BUMP!!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The release date I heard at WonderFest was November. This is the post that goes *BUMP* in the night.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

YES but that was back in the spring...alot has changed since then...

MMM


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah, as in IT'S NEVER BEING RELEASED!!!!
HOW COULD THEY DO THIS TO US?????



:drunk:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Unless I hear otherwise from an official source, I think Captain America is unlikely to be cancelled. Like, what patriotic company in its right mind would cancel _Captain America_ given today's world situation? Its likely just another production delay and delays are nothing new in this hobby so patience is the order of the day.

Huzz


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Twas farthig and the gimble toed nimble did quaff and quake neath the owl-lit moon.. Ask not for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for "cap." Ding-Dong, Ding-Dong! (With apologies to "Horse Soldiers") The Ultimate Computer.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

THRUSH Central said:


> Twas farthig and the gimble toed nimble did quaff and quake neath the owl-lit moon.. Ask not for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for "cap." Ding-Dong, Ding-Dong! (With apologies to "Horse Soldiers") The Ultimate Computer.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

john guard said:


> yeah, as in IT'S NEVER BEING RELEASED!!!!
> HOW COULD THEY DO THIS TO US?????


Hmm, looks like it's sky season once again. Yeppers, pieces of sky are falling everywhere. Watch where you step.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i do think he'll eventually hit the stores . 'cause it sounded like it was in the pipeline just waiting to be shipped . 
but like i say i don't get thrilled until it's on the shelf . 
i never pre-order anything either . been burned more than once going down that road . once the kits come out they're never too hard to get a hold of .
hb


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

so NOBODY knows when it's coming out???

IF EVER?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

No. Is it time to "bump" yet?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

In case it got lost in the shuffle somewhere... Diamond Comics lists it in Previews as being a January release.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

see.. that's a good sign . so 'til Jan . i've learned to be patient about these things . fretting and hand wringing on our part won't make it come any quicker .
hb


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey! Polar Lights just updated their website! It shows the Captain America model as a new release. When you click on the "Full Story" it says... nothing. 

Well at least we seem to have official confirmation that it is coming out.


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

seen the pic....THAT IS THE MOST HORRIBLE FACE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!
looks like a MAD magazine spoof!

i hope they fix that or give us a choice of faces!
otherwise Cap will be going under the knife for corrective facial surgery!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

john guard said:


> seen the pic....THAT IS THE MOST HORRIBLE FACE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!
> looks like a MAD magazine spoof!


What does it matter how the face looks? It's never coming out anyway, right? :devil:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Yeah,And Aren't those Ears kinda Large? I had one of the Capt. America's back when they came in the "Cereal Box" (Comic Scenes I mean lol) Anyhoo I REALLY don't recall him looking that uh...Um, Strange lol Aw well I guess memory gets Faded as we age cause I also remember ALL of the Aurora Figure Kits Being The Scale of the PL Upsized!Oh of course I was A lot Smaller then too Everything seemed Larger lol
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

That indeed is one goofey looking face, but that's alright!! I want two get my usual 2 kits and worry about the face later. I don't want to whine about it and risk it being called back for retooling. I'm sure the replacement head guys are warming up their wares as we speak.

Besides - isn't there supposed to be two or three choices of facial expression?? The make-over must have went one step further on this kit compared to Spidey & Hulk. On the original Cap (If memory serves me right), the head, torso and right arm were one piece (two halves). This is the first remake were the part structure got tweeked beside the size.
In all - I'm looking very forward to it and can't wwait to grab a couple!!


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

oh yeah, i forgot..............IT DONT MATTER ANYWAY BECAUSE IT'S NEVER COMING OUT!!!! WAAHHH!! WAAHHH!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey...this is the first sign of good news we've received in awhile! :thumbsup: Who cares what the face looks like. Because it is "Super Sized" it will look different anyway plus it makes the original one all the better! I hope that they add "Full Story" details to the website...like when...

However, it is listed under the current products drop down list. It won't be long now...:thumbsup: 

Just thought about this...wouldn't it be cool if they also added the comic diorama to the kit or box so you can display it like it was intended with the "Comic Scenes" version? If not, I can always "super size" my copy of the diorama backdrop from the comic scenes booklet that I have with a copy machine!

My original should start to come together very soon now that I've got him a new pair of boots!

Then I can display the original with the super sized one side by side. It will tell a great story!

MMM ...a very happy camper! :dude:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

>Bump<


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

On another board they said he is showing up on eBay now.

James


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

CORRECT YOU ARE MR D., CORRECT YOU ARE.


WE HAVE CAP SPOTTED


Ebay now only means Hobby shop very, VERY soon.
One Christmas list amendment coming up.

LIFE IS GOOD!! And for *ONE LAST TIME*:

:roll: BUMP:roll:


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

What a putz.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Cap, I mean, of course. What did you think?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Build a model.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Bump!

James


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think the chase color is blue, btw... BUMP!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I was the one who posted I saw one for sale on Ebay. Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5939867061

It's even a chase color .

Anyone know the chase color for the NX-01?

P.S. you know... it occurs to me that the guy selling this chase color Cap says it's from a case of models. I'll bet the SOB works at a store and checked the carton for chase colors himself rather than put it on a shelf. What a pisser.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

If there is an NX chase color, it's white.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

You know what? You're right, Jimmy. 

I miss the days when we all talked more about building than we did about buying, and I include myself in that.


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

no models for mike


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Seems like the 34.99 list price might be a tad bit off too.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey gang,

I picked up a Captain America today at my local hobby store.
He was listed at $29.99. I only paid $5.21 for him as I used my receipts to get a discount. If I had to pay $29.99 for this kit...I can assure you I would not be buying any more kits from RC2. Being that the Hulk and Spiderman were $18.99 each, why should this be so much higher? Because RC2 has the ball now! Unless it is just my local hobby store that is inflating the price because of the Christmas holiday...I wouldn't put it past them to do that being that he pulls all the PL chase kits for himself!

Still, I've very happy that they did deliver on their promise and good ole Super Sized Cap is now in my possession!  

I can't wait to get started on him!:thumbsup: 

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bob , I used buy it now on ebay for 15$, they are going for around 13$. The 29.99 must be some kind of joke.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Mike - I edited my earlier comments - wasn't necessary to go off like that.

F91 - I hit the same Buy it Now. A 15er and shipping lands the Cap at my doorstep sometime this week.

Life is good, models are cool


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

MMM, I saw the Cap for $29.99 at AAA. I haven't bought enough there lately to use my receipts so I'm just gonna wait till the next CHiller and buy it then.

Travis


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Mega Hobby has them listed as "in stock" and at $15.95!

James


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

MMM: Before I head over to my local hobbyshop tonight after work, I've GOT to know: DOES HE COME WITH 2 ALTERNATE HEADS TO THE RAY ROMANO ONE????


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Seaview,

YES he does...look at the Captain America 3 Faces thread. I posted them there from another thread....

MMM


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks,MMM, I just now saw them. I like the middle one the best, because it's more faithful to the original Aurora version. The first one looks like David Duchovney.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

*Repenting in Sack Cloth and Ashes*

I was wrong and I freely confess my heresy and beg forgiveness from the RC2 providers! The great styrene man in the sky has blessed us mightily with Captain America (although I will need two sets of some other face. UGH! He looks like he has to go!) I was wrong. Flog me! Flail me! They can take my life but they can never take away my Testor's cement! Being old gives you room to be wrong and I was! The (slightly) Ultimate Computer who is off with his two "Cap" kits to his art room.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

THRUSH Central said:


> I was wrong and I freely confess my heresy and beg forgiveness from the RC2 providers! The great styrene man in the sky has blessed us mightily with Captain America (although I will need two sets of some other face. UGH! He looks like he has to go!) I was wrong. Flog me! Flail me! They can take my life but they can never take away my Testor's cement! Being old gives you room to be wrong and I was! The (slightly) Ultimate Computer who is off with his two "Cap" kits to his art room.


Just another example of "Never say Never"

Wonder where John Guard's gotten off to?


----------

